# Charlotte Herf #53



## Lysander (Sep 10, 2006)

Saturday, December 9, beginning at 1:00. We generally go well into the evening with a lot of herfer turnover.

Fox & Hound Steakhouse and Tavern
15235 John J. Delaney Drive
Charlotte, NC 28277
704-544-8902

Gorillas welcome


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Lysander said:


> Saturday, December 9, beginning at 1:00. We generally go well into the evening with a lot of herfer turnover.
> 
> Fox & Hound Steakhouse and Tavern
> 15235 John J. Delaney Drive
> ...


Lysander....I'd like to get over to Charlotte and herf with you guys. Right now the 9th is open for me, but have an event I have to get back to on the 10th. I'll give it my best shot. Leave a seat open for me...but if I don't show up, please understand.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

I missed the last one but hope to make this one. RJT


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

I can't make it on the 9th. Maybe the next one after the holidays. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

tech-ninja said:


> I can't make it on the 9th. Maybe the next one after the holidays. Thanks for the heads up!


I hate you are going to miss it. I was looking foward in seeing you guys again. Is spoodle planing on going? RJT


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

bump


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

I won't be able to make it either. My office Christmas party is that afternoon. Now, normally I'd choose the herf over a Christmas party, but our company gives out nice gifts. Shop Vacs, Power Tools, $100 gift certificates... I suggested and am hoping for a nice dart board and cabinet this year


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

I would definitely try to be there, but that is the same day as my firehouse Christmas dinner:hn . I'm already committed to that or I would try to con my wife out of her car for the day!


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

spooble said:


> I won't be able to make it either. My office Christmas party is that afternoon. Now, normally I'd choose the herf over a Christmas party, but our company gives out nice gifts. Shop Vacs, Power Tools, $100 gift certificates... I suggested and am hoping for a nice dart board and cabinet this year


How bout you go to the herf...and let me get your gifts! Sounds like some nice gifts. Damn shame you got to work to get them.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Is this still going to happen today? Robert


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Did this herf happen? If so how did it go? We want pics.... RJT


----------

